# Ped Stats



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I dont want the 3rd degree, just some help. Both my dogs share some common ancestors. I was curious IF, key word IF I bred them what would the % look like for my pups. By looking at the peds in person right off hand I notice Falins, Turpins, Chaos, Minters, Nobles Blaze of Glory, Winegarners, Webbs. etc. Are in a good deal of both sides of both dogs and wanted an idea on the % of those lines that would carry into the POPSSIBLE pups, though some of the similar lines are a few generations back how do you add the overall lineage up in one dog then combine them together for the would be pups? Make sense? lol

here is the ped stats on each

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=pedigreeStatistics&dog_id=384954

http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=pedigreeStatistics&dog_id=383357


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

OOOK Guess I would just add them together where they are the same dogs and double, or triple what ever is needed and subtract the ones thats not concurrent?


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Not exactly. What you posted is the blood contribution by ancestor. To figure this for a litter you need to divide the % in half and that's what the pups would have. For in dog in both parents pedigree you divide by 2 and then add together. Or you can add and then divide by 2. The only dog I saw in both at quick glance was silver bullet. 

For bloodlines figure the parents % then divide by 2 and that will me the pups. Any that's in common you add the results of the division. 

Blood contribution will be 100% per generation but bloodlines will be no greater than 100% total.


----------

